# Combining 5150 with Pod XT Pro Rack: HELP!!!



## Rrdawson (May 13, 2015)

Apologies if there has already been a post about this but I couldn't find anything! I am in an ambient 8-string metal band (sounds like Outrun the Sunlight/Contortionist) and I am looking to use my Pod XT pro rack for cleans. Currently I use a 5150 head and matching 4x12 cab with a BBE 482i sonic maximizer, ISP Decimator ProRack G, Digitech S100 (for reverb/delay), and it all goes through a Korg DTR-1000 tuner. I'd like to start using the cleans from my Pod instead of my old Digitech (it gets the job done but it's an old rack and lacks the versatility of the Pod, which I've only used to record our albums). Also, I will still need reverb/delay occasionally when I'm distorted as well. I watched a rig rundown of James' rig from Tesseract and it looks like he's doing the same thing I'd like to do. It looks like he's A/B switching between his 6505 and his Pod. I have a great Whirlwind A/B switch but I'm assuming that if I wanted to use the Pod as a separate amp I'd need to buy a power amp. However, I only have just the one cab so I can't run the 5150 and the Pod into the same cab so I'm guessing my options are to either run the pod to the PA directly or run it through the loop of the 5150. Barring that I think my third option would be to eliminate the 5150 and its accompanying rack gear and just use the pod for everything and either use a power amp and run it through my cab or run it directly to the PA. My current setup works but I'm just looking for better tonal options. I love the idea of simply running straight to the PA since I wouldn't have all that extra gear to haul but then I'm at the mercy of the quality of the PA of whatever venue I'm playing at. I'm very interested in ideas that any of you guys might have out there, including how to patch in everything if the 5150 stays in the mix! Thanks so much!


----------



## LeftimusMaximus (May 13, 2015)

I have pretty close to the setup you are talking about. 5150 for dirty and POD Pro for cleans. I use a GCX for switching.


----------



## Rrdawson (May 13, 2015)

That's sweet! Thanks for the diagram! Our other guitar guy has a GCX. I don't know if I can afford one of those at the moment but it's a sweet looking setup man!


----------



## LeftimusMaximus (May 13, 2015)

Thanks man. You can actually achieve most of this with just the addition of a splitter and an A/B. I'm assuming your decimator and other effects are in the loop. Split your signal from your guitar to go to the POD and the front of the 5150. Then after your loop gear run to one side of the A/B then take the POD out and run to the other side of the A/B. Run the out to the effects return on the amp. Then one button switches from 5150 to POD.

If your effects are in front of the amp, this gets much easier. Just put the splitter before the effects and run one to the pod. The pod to effects return, then just use the built in footswitch to turn the loop on and off.


----------

